# grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?



## spin-paule (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo werte FliFi-Gemeinschaft,

vielleicht kennt jemand folgende Situation:
wenige Meter vor meinen Füßen sehe ich Nasen, die völlig unerschrocken Algen von den Steinen grasen. Jedesmal wenn sie an den Algen zerren, zeigen sie ihre silberne Flanke. Mordsfische!

Klar, wenn Nasen aktiv Insekten-/Larven jagen, habe ich kein Problem, diese zu überlisten. Aber wenn sie wie beschrieben grasen?

Alle bisherigen Versuche, die grasenden Nasen mit der Fliege an den Haken zu locken sind bei mir bisher fehlgeschlagen (locker geführte Nymphe, beschwerte Goldkopfnymphe, Bachflohkrebs, Zuckmückenlarve/Buzzer) etc.).

Gibt es vielleicht eine "Algenfliege" oder sollte ich mir vielleicht direkt Algen an die Nymphe hängen?

Falls jemand Erfahrung mit der beschriebenen Situation hat und wohlmöglich einen guten Tipp, wäre ich sehr erfreut über eine Rückmeldung!

Gruß und Dank
Paul


----------



## woern1 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Google mal "Algenfliege", da gibts schon einige.
Wäre natürlich einen Versuch wert.

Hier an der Ostsee wird damit auf die Meeräschen gefischt, die weiden ebenfalls die Algen von den Steinen ab.
Für Nasen müsste Hakengröße 10-12 passen.

TL

werner


----------



## spin-paule (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Die Algenfliege gibt´s ja tatsächlich schon. Danke für den Tipp, Werner! 
Wie es nach der ersten kurzen Recherche scheint, ist das Fress-Verhalten der Meeräschen, dem der Nasen recht ähnlich. Ein Versuch mit einer Fadenalgenimitation ist auf jedenfall naheliegend. Ich glaube, ich muss früher wie geplant mit Selberbinden anfangen... 

TL 

Paul


----------



## woern1 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Oder google mal nach Multenfussel bzw. Multeflue.

http://www.multenfischen.de/Fliegenmuster/Gruener-Wuschel

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegen/meerforellenfliegen/gruen-multeflue-fuer-meeraesche.html


Sind eigentlich einfach zu binden.

TL

werner


----------



## ellerof (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Ich kenne diese Situation und habe trotzdem einige Nasen überlisten können aber nur nachdem ich mit vielen verschiedenen Methoden und Fliegen probiert hatte.
Den besten Erfolg hatte ich mit beschwerten Czech Nymphen in den Farben Oliv oder Braun und mit einem überlangen Vorfach, damit die Fliege über den Boden schleift.
Es ist trotzdem nicht einfach, weil es oft Hänger gibt und viel Geduld ist gefragt. Das zweite Problem ist, dass die Fische sehr oft an den Brust- oder Rückenflossen gehakt werden. Ich nehme an, dass das Vorfach mit der Stömung über den Fisch gezogen wird und dabei bliebt der Haken an den Flossen hängen.
Und ein drittes Problem ist, diese dicken Nasen aus der Strömung zu bekommen ohne dass der Haken ausreist. Wenn sie sich quer zur Strömung stellen, ist es fast unmöglich genug Druck aus zu üben ohne einen Abriss zu riskieren.
Das sind meine Erfahrungen mit den Nasen aber die Geduld lohnt sich!!


----------



## Sneep (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Hallo,

ich würde bei der beschwerten Nymphe bleiben.
Es bleibt aber schwierig.

Von der Algenfliege verspreche ich mir gar nichts. 
Die ist für Meeräschen gedacht und da machen sie Sinn.

Meeräschen fressen grundsätzlich anders als Nasen.
Die fressen kleine im Wasser treibende Partikel oder zupfen Fadenalgen. 

Nasen schaben mit ihrem Hornmaul den *Aufwuchs* von den Steinen. Daher das Drehen der Tiere. Dieser Aufwuchs besteht aus einem feinen Algenrasen mit den Tierchen darin. Das Interesse der Nase gilt vor allem diesen Tieren.
Die Vorstellung, dass Nasen Fadenalgen in sich hineinziehen wie wir Nudeln, ist ein Irrglaube.

SneeP


----------



## spin-paule (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Hallo Ellerof, hallo Sneep,

Danke für eure Antworten. Meine Versuche mit grüner Algenfliege waren in der Tat erfolglos. Allerdings auch meine weiteren Nymphenversuche. Ich denke, dass meine Nymphen in Größe 12 einfach zu groß waren. 
Seit kurzem binde ich selber und werde in Größe 18 ein paar Versuchskaninchen binden.
Der Tipp mit langem Vorfach werde ich auch berücksichtigen. Klar, dass die dadurch entstehende erhöhte Hängergefahr fuddelig und viel Geduld erfordern wird. Aber Versuch macht kluch und ich werde nicht aufgeben, bis ich das nötige Material, Methode und Feingefühl entwickelt habe um diese Silberbarren zu überlisten.

Nochmals vielen Dank und ich melde mich im Frühjahr, wenn meine "Feldversuche" weitergehen.

Tight lines
Paul


----------



## Flyfisher1 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Hallo Paul, dein Ansatz scheint mir richtig. google mal nach" Jignyphe", da findest du Einiges im Netz. Wie du schon sagst, klein genug müssen sie sein.
Barben unterscheiden sich zwar erheblich von Nasen, aber sie sind ebenfalls sehr schwierig zu überlisten wenn sie die Steine abknabbern b.z.w. umderhen um an Nahrung zu kommen. Mit Jignymphe erwische ich sie aber immer wieder. Die meisten Jighaken, welche  für das Fliegenbinden angeboten werden, sind schlicht unbrauchbar, da zu groß oder zu kurzschenklig. Einen Anbieter gibt es allerdings, dessen Jighaken sind optimal und im 50 Stck. -Vorteilspack auch noch erschwinglich.
Berichte mal wenn es soweit ist, wie du den Nasen beigekommen bist.
Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches 2014


----------



## spin-paule (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Hallo Nobby,

vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Ich habe "Jignymphe" gegoogelt und bin schon wieder etwas schlauer geworden.

Eben habe ich einen Bindeversuch gestartet.

Haken: 18er 2 x L
Körper: Marderhaar, Glitzerzeug und Kupferdraht zur Rippung
Schwanz: Dachshaar
Den Goldkopf habe ich nur improvisorisch auf einen Draht gezogen und durch Umbiegen gesichert.

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/5749/czrn.jpg

Das Prinzip ist mir jetzt klar und ich freue mich, in den nächsten Wochen mehr Erfahrung mit Jignymphen zu machen.
Kannst du mir bitte verraten, woher du deine Jighaken beziehst?

Vielen Dank und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Paul


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Im alten Neckar beim Wehr in Neckarsulm konnten wir früher auch immer Nasenschwärme beim "grasen" beobachten.

Auf keine Nymphe konnte ich damals nen regulären Biss erzielen...

Gehakt wurde immer wieder mal eine, wenn die sich "über die Nymphe rollten" (weiss nicht, wie ich das ausdrücken soll ..)...

Interessanterweise wurde schon immer im alten Neckar in Heilbronn gut Nasen auf Brot gefangen (Spur legen mit eingeweichtem Brot, in der Spur mit Brotflocke an genau mit der Strömung abtreibender Pose fischen...)...

Barben dagegen konnte ich auch schon gezielt erwischen mit Nymphen (Neckar Tübingen), das ging recht gut mit schwarzen, buschigen Nassfliegen, mittels Schere den Körper etwas verschlankt und mittels kleinem Schrotblei, ca. 5 cm vor der Fliege zur "Bleikopfnymphe" gemacht - Vorsicht beim Werfen war allerdings wegen der 5 cm angesagt, fing aber so besser als direkt am Haken oder mit beschwerten Nymphen..

Bin mal gespannt, ob Du da reguläre Bisse bekommst von Nasen.

Berichte dann mal auf jeden Fall, das interessiert mich echt..


----------



## spin-paule (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Ich denke auch, dass ein vorgeschaltetes Klemmblei der Nymphe "freieren" Lauf gewährt als ein Goldkopf direkt am Haken. Fühlt sich beim Wurf allerdings etwas seltsam an und ein Treffer am Blank wird dadurch wahrscheinlicher. 

Ich sehe schon - es gibt noch viel zu tun. Ich werde auf jeden Fall hier berichten, wenns endlich mal scheppert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Ja, wie gesagt, "blöd" zu werfen.
Ich weiss auch nicht, obs auf Nasen was bringt, war halt bei Barben so..
Versuch macht kluch - also ruhig ran ;-)


----------



## Flyfisher1 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Nasen sind beim fressen ziemlich gemächlich. Wenn man sie beobachtet, stellt man kaum hektische Bewegungen fest.Meine Vermutung geht dahin, dass die driftende Nymphe, einfach zu schnell aus dem Aktionsbereich der
Nasen, verschwindet. Eine Lösung wäre möglicherweise ein sogenannter Bottom Buncer, oder wie das Teil heißt. Gemeint ist ein schweres Stück Sinkschnur oder Polyleader, das am Grund liegen bleibt. In den Anfängen meiner Fliegenfischerzeit, so tolle Teile wie Ployleader, gab es damals noch nicht, habe ich in eine Geflechtschlauchschnur, 0,8mm Lötdraht eingeschoben und dann Stücke von 1 bis 2 Meter, als Vorfach genutzt.
Geworfen hat sich das zwar wie ein Sack Kartoffel, aber gefangen hat die Montage immer gut. Was ich sagen will ist, man sollte versuchen, die Nympe, so lange wie nur möglich vor dem Maul der Nase zu halten.
Chechnymphing ist vermutlich zu schnell in der Abdrift. Die selbstgbastelte Jignymphe mit der angewundenen Messing oder Tungstenperle, habe ich schon vor Jahren ausrangiert, da sie zu viele Hänger produzierte, bin ich reumütig zu den fertigen Jighaken zurückgekehrt. Die Angelzeit ist einfach zu kostbar, um sie mit ungeeignetem Material zu vergeuden. Experimentieren muss allerdings sein, sonst kommt man nicht zu neuen Erkentnissen.


----------



## spin-paule (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Klasse beschrieben! Die gelassene Unerschrockenheit der fressenden Nasen ist genau das, was mich bisher irre gemacht hat. Sie brechen niemals aus, auch wenn die Nymphe nur wenige cm neben ihnen (meist relativ flott) vorbeitreibt.
Wenn Nasen beim Grasen trotzdem scharf auf Insekten sind, dann ist es ja nur folgerichtig, die Nymphe dauerhaft stationär anzubieten bzw. sehr sehr langsam treibend.

Ich habe zwar ein schnell sinkendes Polyvorfach, jedoch habe ich es bisher nie eingesetzt, da mein Hausgewässer kaum tiefe Stellen aufweist und ich ständige Hänger erwartet habe.

Angesichts meiner neuen Aufgabenstellung jedoch, macht es nun für mich Sinn mit der Fliegenrute "auf Grund" zu fischen - trotz Hängerträchtigkeit.

Freue mich auf die neue Saison und besten Dank für die bisherige Hilfestellung!

Tight Lines
Paul


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Und ich bin auf Bericht gespannt ;-))


----------



## spin-paule (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich bin auf Bericht gespannt ;-))



...kanns kaum erwarten zu berichten


----------



## Schuppi 56 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass ein vorgeschaltetes Klemmblei der Nymphe "freieren" Lauf gewährt als ein Goldkopf direkt am Haken. Fühlt sich beim Wurf allerdings etwas seltsam an und ein Treffer am Blank wird dadurch wahrscheinlicher.
> 
> Ich sehe schon - es gibt noch viel zu tun. Ich werde auf jeden Fall hier berichten, wenns endlich mal scheppert.


Hallo du Hast Nasen die nicht wollen  da gibts 2 alte Rezebte  die immer noch ziehen  eins geb ich dir  jezt .
1 gehst holst dir ca 1kg  Grünalgen  vom bach  die  läaast du bis die gelantine auf gekocht ist im wasser  dann gut ausdrücken und  etws aufbreiten dann die Gelantine  drüber zusammen kneten auf  einen klumplen und   dan wenn du hast  nenn alten Eiswürfel  Behälter wie es bei den  Kühlschränken gab  und da rein  drücken aus kühlen lassen und dann eben  so  1x1cm würfel oder Kugeln machen und  auf den  kleien 14er Haken drauf und an bieten am besten mit  Wasserkugel wenn du keine Tiefe hast  denn dass hilft immer  in großen Tiefen des ganze mit stipprute und strömungs ei und auf vorfachlänge  kleine durchlaufblei  je nach schwimmer  von 1-10gr  und immer  leicht über den Grund  treiben lassen 
 wenn da s nicht hilft dannsag es bittegeb dir dann  spezial köder  für die leckermäuler 
lg


----------



## Flyfisher1 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*



perikles schrieb:


> schuppi 56, ich glaube dem tröt ersteller gings nicht darum, generell nasen zu fangen^^ sondern darum, mit schöneren und eleganteren mitteln diese fische zu fangen^^



 der zweite Tip wäre dann wohl Karbid, damit haben wir als Kinder ( Petri möge uns verzeihen ) die unwilligen Fische an die Luft befördert.
Aber Spaß beiseite|bla:|bla:|bla:, der schuppi 56 hat es sicher nur gut gemeint und wollte helfen.
Nö schuppi, Fliegenfischer sind ganz verückte Leute, aber so verückt nun auch wieder nicht. Schwer sollte es aber schon gehen. Sonst könnte man ja in den Forellenpu** gehen und dort auf Besatz - Mutanten angeln.:m


----------



## spin-paule (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

@schuppi: vielen Dank für deinen Tipp! Sehr aufwändig in der Herstellung, aber sicher einen Versuch wert. Ich habe mal einen Algenteig gemacht und grundnah am Schwimmer angeboten. Die Barben haben es geliebt, aber die Nasen waren wohl nicht so begeistert.

Wie Perikles geschrieben hat, interessiere ich mich für Möglichkeiten, die grasenden Nasen an die Fliegenrute zu bekommen. Ob das nun "schöner" und "eleganter" als an der Wasserkugel ist, sei mal dahingestellt - es ist jedoch mein Ziel und ich kann´s kaum erwarten, meine Experimente am Wasser wieder aufzunehmen.

Schöne Grüße
Paul


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Und ich wird mit der Videokamera draufhalten ;-)


----------



## Schuppi 56 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> der zweite Tip wäre dann wohl Karbid, damit haben wir als Kinder ( Petri möge uns verzeihen ) die unwilligen Fische an die Luft befördert.
> Aber Spaß beiseite|bla:|bla:|bla:, der schuppi 56 hat es sicher nur gut gemeint und wollte helfen.
> Nö schuppi, Fliegenfischer sind ganz verückte Leute, aber so verückt nun auch wieder nicht. Schwer sollte es aber schon gehen. Sonst könnte man ja in den Forellenpu** gehen und dort auf Besatz - Mutanten angeln.:m


 nein  du sepp :
mit Steinfliegen und  spork larven auf den haken:
Ja bei euch is so ja nichts  tuhn  um sich köder herzustellen oder suchen , am besten  Fisch springt von selbst in den kescher 
aber  dann jammer  oder dumme satments abzuliefern  wo man sich denkt ja typische schönwetter  Fischer und Nx dawischer  wies bei uns in Oberbayern heisst .

PS: weiss chon jezt gibts wieder  Dusseljommentare in Hüääe und Füääe.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Einer muß ja den Anfang machen ......................

Ich spende 5 € für `nen Deutschkurs !!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## spin-paule (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Meine Herren, bitte hier nicht streiten und beim Thema bleiben. Danke!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich wird mit der Videokamera draufhalten ;-)


 Ja, sehr gerne! Melde mich wie besprochen nach der Forellenschonzeit. Die Aufnahme mit Seele an der Wertach finde ich übrigens sehr gelungen. Was ein geiler Flussabschnitt!



Die Idee der Jignymphe habe ich mal weitergesponnen und den "Ausleger" aus Mono anstatt Draht hergestellt und rund 3,5 cm überstehend angebunden:
http://img856.*ih.us/img856/6818/jxw6.jpg

Zumindest unter "Laborbedingungen" in meiner Badewanne bewegt sich die Fliege sehr verführerisch, und da sie viel langsamer als der Messingkopf sinkt, sinkt vermutlich auch die Hängergefahr. 
Natürlich zählt am Ende der Praxistest. Wie es sich werfen und führen lässt und ob die Montage nicht doch ein wenig zu viel "Scheuchwirkung" aufweist, wird sich zeigen. Vielleicht taugt´s auch gar nicht in der Strömung oder vertüddelt sich ständig... egal, immer frisch voran, Versuch und Irrtum führen langfristig immer nach vorn!


TL
Paul


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Genau, Versuch macht kluch..
Hab mit einem Kollegen gesprochen , der (angeblich in dem Fall) regelmäßig Nasen in der Jagst auf Fliege fangen will bim grasen.
Das wichtigste wäre dabei laut ihm eine ruhige, fast statische Präsentation.
Und im Gegensatz zu meinen Erfahrungen (oft aussen gehakt), würden die dann auch beissen...

PS:
Zum angesprochenen Video mit Seele, Fliegenruten und den Äschen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYAdSssB8jA&feature=c4-overview&list=UUPeTQdcAH9JdAfEAXFDDR2w


----------



## spin-paule (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Das wichtigste wäre dabei laut ihm eine ruhige, fast statische Präsentation.
> ...



Ich denke auch, dass es darauf hinausläuft. Nobbys Ansatz mit Sinkschnur und relativ kurzem Vorfach zielt genau darauf ab. Im Grunde "Grundfischen" mit der Fliegenrute.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Ich habe im Kocher auch früher mal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade größere Fische (in dem Fall aber Döbel und Rotaugen) sehr gerne "ruhige" Fliegen nehmen.

Zu der Zeit rauchte ich noch (selber drehen), und hab ab und zu, wenn die Nassfliege oder Nymphe durchgetrieben war und im ruhigen Randbereich stand, die Rute in die Träger der Wathose geklemmt und ne Zigarette gedreht.

Nachdem mir dann dabei des Öfteren Döbel und große Rotaugen drauf geknallt sind, habe ich dass immer wieder probiert (ohne drehen dann ;-)).

Wenn länger wie ne Minute nix ging, ging gar nix mehr, so um ne Minute "liegenlassen" war angesagt (wenns nicht vorher gebissen hat, und ne Minute die Rute ruhig halten, ist schon verflucht lange, wenn man das wedeln gewöhnt ist, die ständige Bewegung)..

Da vertut man sich auch nicht mit der Bisserkennung, die knallen da richtig rein ...

Kannst Du so ja auch mal auf die Nasen versuchen, jedenfalls auf die am Rand im ruhigeren Wasser..


----------



## spin-paule (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Die Bisse in der "Randgesellschaft" kenne ich auch. Döbel, Rotaugen, Schneider hier und da ne Forelle und sogar Gründlinge.
Nasen waren jedoch bisher nie dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Ich meinte "am Rand" der grasenden Nasen, die kannst Du ja gezielt so befischen dann..


----------



## Bungo (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

So, ich Löse dann mal auf 

1: Langes Vorfach und vorsichtiges Verhalten (eigentlich Standard)

2: Die Fliege sollte recht klein und nicht zu aufdringlich sein. Vorallem aber sollte sie nicht glitzern, d.h. kein Goldkopf! Da haben die Nasen nämlich teilweise bewusst beim grasen die Bahn verlassen. So beschweren, dass sie einsinkt, aber nicht gerade wie ein Stein runterfällt 

3: Genau werfen. Und wenn ich genau sage, dann meine ich genau, also direkt in die Bahn, und keine 5-10cm daneben.

4: Arbeitet am besten zu Zweit. Ich fische ungern auf Nasen und Barben, aber wenn, dann steht einer erhöht und sagt genau an wohin der Wurf muss. So verschreckt man die Nasen nicht, muss nicht zu dicht ran, und weiß genau wo der Wurf hin muss.

PS:
Die Jignymphe mit Ausleger von Spin-Paule sieht sehr gut geeignet aus! Allerdings würde ich eine schwarze Perle und einen schwarzen Haken dafür verwenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Das wird Paule sicher auch so ausprobieren ;-)
Neben allem anderem ...
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## spin-paule (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Vielen Dank an alle für eure echt gute Hilfestellung. TOP#6!

2014 werde ich ganz sicher nicht mehr so hilflos zwischen den fetten grasenden Nasen stehen und bin jetzt sehr zuversichtlich, dass ich ab und zu mal eine erwischen kann. Glitzerlos, tief und präzise anbieten und dabei das Angebot möglichst lange im Aktionsbereich halten.

Ich brenne darauf, mich mit meiner schnellsinkenden Schnur und verschiedenen Vorfachlängen in verschiedenen Tiefen und Strömungsverhältnissen besser vertraut zu machen. Leider kann ich mit der Fliegenrute erst ab dem 01. April an mein Hausgewässer. Aber zum Glück gibt´s ja in der Bindestube noch einiges zu probieren.


Melde mich spätestens dann, wenn´s in der Praxis weitergeht.

Bis dahin schöne Grüße und reichlich tight lines
Paul


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

des wird scho!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

na, wie siehts aus?
Sind die Nasen schon wach?
Videokamera laden?


----------



## spin-paule (28. April 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Hi Thomas,
hab´ dich nicht vergessen! Seit geraumer Zeit fehlt einfach viel Wasser im Fluss und meine bisherigen "Hotspots" sind nicht gescheit befischbar. Der Wetter-Prognose nach wird sich das allerdings bald ändern. 

Nach den wirklich guten Beiträgen hier, habe ich mich erstmals intensiv mit der Nymphenfischerei beschäftigt. Erst theoretisch, und seit 2 Wochen auch praktisch.
Vom "Czech-Nymphing" abgeleitet habe ich entsprechende Fliegen gebunden und derzeit habe ich eine einzige Rinne, die ich mit der Nymphe beackern kann. Eine 10 oder 11 ft Rute würde mir einige Stellen mehr zugänglich machen.

Hier einige meiner bebleiten Nymphen:




Die meisten Lehrvideos sind am Wasser mit steinigen Untergrund auf Äschen und Forellen gedreht. Am Kocher hänge ich oft an den Algen fest. Interessant auch, dass, je nach Wassertiefe, wirklich 1-2 Wicklungen Bleidraht mehr oder weniger über die Qualität des Driftes entscheiden.

Als "Nymph-Anfänger" muss ich erkennen, dass es noch viel zu lernen gibt. Trotzdem wurden meine Versuche bisher gelegentlich belohnt mit Fischen wie diese:








Ü50er Barben an der 4/5 und 16er Vorfach sind einfach der Hammer und motivieren mich, weiter am Nympheln zu arbeiten.


Wie gesagt, die Bedingungen scheinen bald besser zu werden und ich melde mich dann rechtzeitig... natürlich mit genügend Vorlaufzeit um deinen Akku zu laden

TL
Paul


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Beschtens......


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Sodele, gerade zurück, die ersten Aufnahmen zum Nasenvideo gemacht, die erste Nase gefangen - der kanns inzwischen, der Paule ;-))

Und toll wieder einen Boardie kennen gelernt zu haben - zudem der grad mal 30 km weg wohnt..

Bei besserem (höherem) Wasserstand werden wir daher weiter drehen, Video dauert also noch was..


----------



## spin-paule (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Ja das hat mal richtig Spaß gemacht Thomas - vielen Dank für deinen Besuch!
Freue mich auf das Folgefischen unter besseren Konditionen und natürlich auch auf den Streifen, den Franz aus dem Material zaubern wird.

TL


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

;-))))
Das kriegt er hin, wenn auch unter Fluchen, weil ich wieder so viel falsch gefilmt hab ;-))


----------



## spin-paule (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Hallo zusammen,

fast ein Jahr ist nun meine Anfrage „Grasende Nasen überlisten“ alt und ich habe nochmals alle Beiträge durchgelesen. 
Dabei wird mir klar, dass durch Eure Hilfestellungen, gepaart mit meiner Neugier, eine angeltechnisch große Entwicklung in Gang gesetzt wurde. 
*
Endlich bin ich Unten angekommen. *

Seither lese ich mein Hausgewässer mit neuem geschärftem Blick – entdecke Rinnen, die mir zuvor unfischbar erschienen. Und fange dort mit selbstgebundenen Fliegen beachtliche Fische. Ü60er Barben und Ü50er Nasen sind mittlerweile kein Zufall und keine Seltenheit mehr, nicht zu vergessen die kapitalen Döbel, die hier und da gerne kleine Nymphen in der Tiefe naschen. 

Sowohl die Nasen als auch die Barben sind jedoch in der Tat ein schwieriges Klientel und erfordern eine Menge Geduld. Ich verbringe sehr viele Stunden am Wasser und beschäftige mich mit Vorfachlängen, Beschwerung der Nymphe und deren Führung unter Beachtung der jeweiligen Strömung und Wassertiefe. 

Aktuell stehe ich vor der Aufgabe, dass ich im sehr schnellen Wasser eine kurze Rinne habe, bei der selbst eine schwere Nymphe nicht unten ankommt, da mein Bissanzeiger (Putty-Knetzeug) an der Oberfläche zu kräftig zieht.
Durch Zufall, oder besser durch Unvermögen, entdeckte ich den Tuck-Cast, der der Fliege erlaubt, schneller einzutauchen und zu sinken und den versuche ich nun sauber zu timen.

Dies mal vorweg mit Dank an alle Tipp-Geber.

many tight lines
Paul


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: grasende Nasen überlisten... Tipp?*

Ich lade den Kameraakuu wieder ;-))


----------

